# Vr6 project nr2 ,Big turbo



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

*Vr6 project nr2 ,Big turbo ,MOVIE*

I finally sold my 11s rotrex charger (20psi) ,know its time to hit the 10s with an angry turbo engine
Je 9.0:1
stock headgasket with oringed block
pauter rods
arp bolts
delrin motor mounts
2x bosch o44 pumps
fuel cell
1150cc injectors
E85 fuel

garret gt4088 1.06
tial 44mm wastegate
atp manifold
cat 263 
vw motorsport valve springs
mild ported head
Dta S80
Aem injector driver
3" boost pipes
big IC 
tial 50mm dump
3" exhaust ,no muffler
Ap gears 
peloquin diff
some pics to show whats going on in my garage

























































































_Modified by vr6 nitrous (sweden) at 7:53 PM 2-11-2007_

_Modified by vr6 nitrous (sweden) at 7:58 PM 2-11-2007_

_Modified by vr6 nitrous (sweden) at 8:02 PM 2-11-2007_

_Modified by vr6 nitrous (sweden) at 4:43 PM 4-8-2007_

_Modified by vr6 nitrous (sweden) at 7:41 AM 3-6-2008_

_Modified by vr6 nitrous (sweden) at 7:56 PM 5-5-2008_


_Modified by vr6 nitrous (sweden) at 8:00 PM 5-5-2008_


----------



## DUB_4_LIFE (Aug 8, 2003)

*Re: Vr6 project nr2 ,Big turbo (vr6 nitrous (sweden))*

looks like a dope setup.....any pictures of the intake manifold?


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

Really looking foreward to see this monster on the road! Good luck on the strip buddy


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

*Re: Vr6 project nr2 ,Big turbo (DUB_4_LIFE)*

hgp copy intake manifold


----------



## MattyDVR6 (Dec 8, 2002)

*Re: Vr6 project nr2 ,Big turbo (vr6 nitrous (sweden))*

go on wit cho bad saaaayyylllfffff


----------



## AlexiGTIVR6 (Jul 21, 2000)

*Re: Vr6 project nr2 ,Big turbo (vr6 nitrous (sweden))*

Looks awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2.0TRabbit (Oct 29, 2004)

*Re: Vr6 project nr2 ,Big turbo (vr6 nitrous (sweden))*

Looks good. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: Vr6 project nr2 ,Big turbo (vr6 nitrous (sweden))*

sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

*Re: Vr6 project nr2 ,Big turbo (GTijoejoe)*

thanks!








the first setup will be low boost ,around 20psi on pump gas.beacuse I need to uppgrade a few things before high boost








driveshafts
btr
fuel rail 
and a better clutch


----------



## jezzag60 (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: Vr6 project nr2 ,Big turbo (vr6 nitrous (sweden))*

Makes my VRT look very mild


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: Vr6 project nr2 ,Big turbo (vr6 nitrous (sweden))*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6 nitrous (sweden)* »_thanks!








the first setup will be low boost ,around 20psi on pump gas.beacuse I need to uppgrade a few things before high boost








driveshafts
btr
fuel rail 
and a better clutch


ooooowwww whats high boost??


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: Vr6 project nr2 ,Big turbo (GTijoejoe)*

did you port out the wastegate flange on the ATP manifold?


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

*Re: Vr6 project nr2 ,Big turbo (GTijoejoe)*

high boost is going to be maximum what it can take








but around 30-35psi


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

*Re: Vr6 project nr2 ,Big turbo ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_did you port out the wastegate flange on the ATP manifold? 

yepp!


----------



## The Curse (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: Vr6 project nr2 ,Big turbo (vr6 nitrous (sweden))*

looks sick


----------



## PTown Love (Jan 10, 2006)

*Re: Vr6 project nr2 ,Big turbo (The Curse)*

Wagner-Tuning intake manifold? ... looks very nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dub914 (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: Vr6 project nr2 ,Big turbo (PTown Love)*

I would recommend just buying the Dta s80, best bang for buck. I have the dta e48 and even the e48 gets a little complicated from time to time. If you plan on using the p8 pro to its full extent then go with the pro but if you don't the s80 has some great features. 
Also, have you thought about 034 efi??
EDIT, or do you already have DTA p8 pro?


----------



## obd2vr6 (Jul 7, 2006)

this will be one sick ride








make sure you post some videos of this beast


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

*Re: Vr6 project nr2 ,Big turbo (dub914)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dub914* »_I would recommend just buying the Dta s80, best bang for buck. I have the dta e48 and even the e48 gets a little complicated from time to time. If you plan on using the p8 pro to its full extent then go with the pro but if you don't the s80 has some great features. 
Also, have you thought about 034 efi??
EDIT, or do you already have DTA p8 pro? 

had the p8pro on the sc engine before ,yes its allitle hard to tune ,the s80 will be much better choise ,easier to tune in real time mapping


----------



## vwvr6punkguy (Nov 10, 2003)

*Re: Vr6 project nr2 ,Big turbo (vr6 nitrous (sweden))*

plz tell me where u got the coolent hose aluminum heat protectors. i have the same set up...i need some of these bad.
lee


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

*Re: Vr6 project nr2 ,Big turbo (vwvr6punkguy)*

dont know were you can get those in usa ,but I bougt them at http://www.biltema.se here in sweden ,cheap place


----------



## EuroKid83 (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: Vr6 project nr2 ,Big turbo (vr6 nitrous (sweden))*

Mmmmm, that's purdy. I was wondering though, why did you decide to go with the Walbro pumps? A 044 Bosch motorsports pump is more than capable of supporting the HP numbers your looking for. I'd be willing to say even a stock Rabbit CIS fuel pump would probably be enough. 



_Modified by EuroKid83 at 4:48 PM 2-18-2007_


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

*Re: Vr6 project nr2 ,Big turbo (EuroKid83)*

one 044 will not do it ,okey maby but want more then just maby


----------



## EuroKid83 (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: Vr6 project nr2 ,Big turbo (vr6 nitrous (sweden))*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6 nitrous (sweden)* »_one 044 will not do it ,okey maby but want more then just maby

Understandable. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

*Re: Vr6 project nr2 ,Big turbo (EuroKid83)*

870cc injectors


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

*Re: Vr6 project nr2 ,Big turbo (vr6 nitrous (sweden))*

project on ice ,if someone wants to buy the aptuning gearset I will sell it for $2500 shipped world wide
new price:$2899 
($2599+$300 micropolishing)


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

*Re: Vr6 project nr2 ,Big turbo (vr6 nitrous (sweden))*

mounted the fuel cell today
















and the bosch 044 pumps is home


----------



## liquidtension (Mar 25, 2004)

awesome project!


----------



## zwogti (Jan 11, 2004)

*Re: Vr6 project nr2 ,Big turbo (vr6 nitrous (sweden))*

That is what I toght the bosh 044 fuel pump will be better than walbro for higher pressure when you raise the boost pass 25 the walbro will start to loose flow bad, the pump is not made for high pressure like the bosh witch will give you way more fuel flow then the wallbro. you will be around 80 psi of fuel on high boost.


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

*Re: Vr6 project nr2 ,Big turbo (zwogti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zwogti* »_That is what I toght the bosh 044 fuel pump will be better than walbro for higher pressure when you raise the boost pass 25 the walbro will start to loose flow bad, the pump is not made for high pressure like the bosh witch will give you way more fuel flow then the wallbro. you will be around 80 psi of fuel on high boost.

yepp that wye I got the bosch pumps http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## zwogti (Jan 11, 2004)

*Re: Vr6 project nr2 ,Big turbo (vr6 nitrous (sweden))*

If I was you I would probably had my plans going into a metal head gasket and not the stock one for 30 to 35 psi like you want even knowing that your o-ring the block that gasket have a big chance to leak on you later


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

*Re: Vr6 project nr2 ,Big turbo (zwogti)*

u really think that? a friend to me boosted 2.5bar with stock gasket and o-ringed block
dont know how it will be to take the o-ring off and bolt on a metal gasket ,and the mk4 metall gasket will be to thin ,the comp would be 9.5:1 with that


----------



## zwogti (Jan 11, 2004)

*Re: Vr6 project nr2 ,Big turbo (vr6 nitrous (sweden))*

C-2 motor sport metal gasket 9-1 or 10-1 if you have low compress pistons. if you whant to keep around 9-1 and that is what your pistons are just get a 10-1 gasket and you will keep your 9-1 compress, and for how long is your friend using the stock gasket? 


_Modified by zwogti at 5:28 PM 4-8-2007_


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

*Re: Vr6 project nr2 ,Big turbo (zwogti)*

dont trust those singel layer metal gaskets with distans between


----------



## zwogti (Jan 11, 2004)

*Re: Vr6 project nr2 ,Big turbo (vr6 nitrous (sweden))*

that is what most of people use here , metal spacer with one layer on each side and I know they are much stronger than oem gasket


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

*Re: Vr6 project nr2 ,Big turbo (zwogti)*

for 30+ psi? most people boost under 30psi








yes they are but I got oringed block ,seen 1.5bar boost on oem gasket without oring
dont think it will be a problem at all


----------



## zwogti (Jan 11, 2004)

*Re: Vr6 project nr2 ,Big turbo (vr6 nitrous (sweden))*

the ones I know we are 30+ on c-2 metal gasket








but if that was tested and will hold like you are saying no reasing to worry about http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vw-jeff (Mar 4, 2005)

*Re: Vr6 project nr2 ,Big turbo (PTown Love)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PTown Love* »_Wagner-Tuning intake manifold? ... looks very nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
















, my buddy bought that manifold and it is a real peice


----------



## vw-jeff (Mar 4, 2005)

*Re: Vr6 project nr2 ,Big turbo (vw-jeff)*

why are you running the WG back into the exhaust?
you have ALOT of money invested there... good luck with hitting 10's http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

*Re: Vr6 project nr2 ,Big turbo (vw-jeff)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw-jeff* »_why are you running the WG back into the exhaust?
you have ALOT of money invested there... good luck with hitting 10's http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

why not?







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: Vr6 project nr2 ,Big turbo (vr6 nitrous (sweden))*

bump for an update!


----------



## mk3jettagtt (Jan 24, 2006)

sh*ts weak


----------



## vw-jeff (Mar 4, 2005)

*Re: Vr6 project nr2 ,Big turbo (vr6 nitrous (sweden))*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6 nitrous (sweden)* »_
why not?







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
cause its a FWD VW








best of luck to you though


----------



## SlowMotion (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Vr6 project nr2 ,Big turbo (vw-jeff)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw-jeff* »_cause its a FWD VW








best of luck to you though









Why did you install a stage 5 bushur kit on your evo ?
Because you wanted to.


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

*Re: Vr6 project nr2 ,Big turbo (SlowMotion)*

problem?


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

*Re: Vr6 project nr2 ,Big turbo (vr6 nitrous (sweden))*

soon it will be painted inside


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

*Re: Vr6 project nr2 ,Big turbo (vr6 nitrous (sweden))*

some new pics


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: Vr6 project nr2 ,Big turbo (vr6 nitrous (sweden))*

SOOO hot right now. Very nice project.


----------



## Brandon12V (Jan 29, 2007)

*Re: Vr6 project nr2 ,Big turbo ([email protected])*

wow, great work man. very impressive http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

*Re: Vr6 project nr2 ,Big turbo (Brandon12V)*

new parts arrived








An8 to the pumps 
AN10 feading the fuel rail 

























































and my dother like those


















_Modified by vr6 nitrous (sweden) at 9:49 PM 6-20-2007_


----------



## MiamiVr6T (Jul 24, 2004)

*Re: Vr6 project nr2 ,Big turbo (vr6 nitrous (sweden))*

sexy fuel setup


----------



## mk3gtigirl (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: Vr6 project nr2 ,Big turbo (MiamiVr6T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MiamiVr6T* »_sexy fuel setup









x2 clean install!


----------



## KrautBoy (Dec 20, 2001)

*Re: Vr6 project nr2 ,Big turbo (mk3gtigirl)*

very nice looks alot like my setup but much cleaner. great job


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: Vr6 project nr2 ,Big turbo (KrautBoy)*

why not run one fuel pump like the sx which are capable of flowing 1000hp?


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

*Re: Vr6 project nr2 ,Big turbo (bmxrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bmxrado* »_why not run one fuel pump like the sx which are capable of flowing 1000hp?

If I remember right the sx and the aeromotive A1000 pumps fall of after 5bar preasure
It will suport max 700hp with E85 (ethanol) under 5bar
and I dont wont to be on the limit on the fuel side
two 044 will suport to around 900hp E85


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: Vr6 project nr2 ,Big turbo (vr6 nitrous (sweden))*

ive seen that pump take 800hp on a dyno its a kick ass pump. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

*Re: Vr6 project nr2 ,Big turbo (bmxrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bmxrado* »_ive seen that pump take 800hp on a dyno its a kick ass pump. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

not 800hp with E85 ,
E85 will need 30-35% more for same lambda value


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

*Re: Vr6 project nr2 ,Big turbo (vr6 nitrous (sweden))*

uppdate! fuel system is compleated!
Thanks to Nuke Performance for the fuelrail ,and ty Scott for supplying me the other fuel stuff


----------



## fastrabbit (Jan 17, 2002)

*Re: Vr6 project nr2 ,Big turbo (vr6 nitrous (sweden))*

nice work. . . http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Vr6 project nr2 ,Big turbo (fastrabbit)*

How much did the Nuke performance fuel rail run you?








Looking good btw http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

*Re: Vr6 project nr2 ,Big turbo (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_How much did the Nuke performance fuel rail run you?
Looking good btw http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

~ $200


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: Vr6 project nr2 ,Big turbo (vr6 nitrous (sweden))*

Very Nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## UBER KUHL (May 16, 2005)

looks real good so far. have you thought about routing the piping from the TB to the IC lower? It would be a shorter distance. Awesome work none the less


----------



## mavric (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: (UBER KUHL)*

the bends would prolly be pretty sharp if you ran it any lower, my guess is a smoother path is better then a shorter path


----------



## UBER KUHL (May 16, 2005)

*Re: (mavric)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric* »_the bends would prolly be pretty sharp if you ran it any lower, my guess is a smoother path is better then a shorter path

Well, right off the TB he has a 90 degree bend. He could route it like 94volkswagen did on his c32t project. Heres the link for refference
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...ge=58


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

*Re: (UBER KUHL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UBER KUHL* »_
Well, right off the TB he has a 90 degree bend. He could route it like 94volkswagen did on his c32t project. Heres the link for refference
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...ge=58

I have tryed that ,its tight with 3" boost pipes


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Vr6 project nr2 ,Big turbo (vr6 nitrous (sweden))*


_Quote, originally posted by *UBER


vr6 nitrous (sweden)[/B said:



»

Click to expand...

*_
*


vr6 nitrous (sweden)[/B said:



[TR]
[TD="class: quote"]
~ $200[/TD]
[/TR]

Click to expand...

**


vr6 nitrous (sweden)[/B said:



Thanks

Quote, originally posted by KUHL »have you thought about routing the piping from the TB to the IC lower? 

Something like this:








Click to expand...

*


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

*Re: Vr6 project nr2 ,Big turbo (Wizard-of-OD)*



Wizard-of-OD said:


> Something like this:
> 
> 
> > no no! wouldent make sense to me at all
> ...


----------



## AlexiGTIVR6 (Jul 21, 2000)

*Re: Vr6 project nr2 ,Big turbo (vr6 nitrous (sweden))*

Looking good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ,
PS: The pic above is my car and I have no problems with the fans or radiator. Now the A/C is another story


----------



## 007BOND (May 20, 2004)

*Re: Vr6 project nr2 ,Big turbo (AlexiGTIVR6)*

where did that short runner come from? who makes it


----------



## MKII16v (Oct 23, 1999)

*Re: Vr6 project nr2 ,Big turbo (007BOND)*

Thats a nice looking rail. Are there any brackets that go from the rail to the intake manifold to prevent the injectors from becoming unseated once there is boost pressure trying to push them out?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Vr6 project nr2 ,Big turbo (MKII16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *007BOND* »_where did that short runner come from? who makes it

You can get one from 034 Motorsport

_Quote, originally posted by *MKII16v* »_Thats a nice looking rail. Are there any brackets that go from the rail to the intake manifold to prevent the injectors from becoming unseated once there is boost pressure trying to push them out?

Not sure about the Nuke fuel rail but the 034 unit has the brackets to bolt it to the manifold.


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

*Re: Vr6 project nr2 ,Big turbo (Wizard-of-OD)*

I made my own brackets ,manifold bougt from ebay.de
moved the generator beacuse the manifold was resting on it ,and that gave me place to fit the air block


----------



## mavric (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: Vr6 project nr2 ,Big turbo (vr6 nitrous (sweden))*

im a little lost as to what that is?


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

*Re: Vr6 project nr2 ,Big turbo (mavric)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric* »_im a little lost as to what that is?

air block to map sensor ,bov, boost gauge ,btr


----------



## mavric (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: Vr6 project nr2 ,Big turbo (vr6 nitrous (sweden))*

ah a little better then just a bunch of tee's and lines


----------



## obd2vr6 (Jul 7, 2006)

ur building one serius car there my friend 
hope to see some vids of that beast really soon
keep up the good work


----------



## SlowMotion (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Vr6 project nr2 ,Big turbo (vr6 nitrous (sweden))*

I like the vacuum block with the push fittings http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I never thought about using those lines, and I use them everyday.


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

*Re: Vr6 project nr2 ,Big turbo (SlowMotion)*

exhaust mounting done and the car is on the ground again
after 1 1/2 year
























dust removed
















autronic sm2 and msd dis4 came this week and just ordered delphi 1150cc injectors from Scott


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

*Re: Vr6 project nr2 ,Big turbo (vr6 nitrous (sweden))*

1dec is the goal to finally start the engine


----------



## Danza (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Vr6 project nr2 ,Big turbo (vr6 nitrous (sweden))*

good luck on your goal


----------



## 91gl (Aug 11, 2004)

*Re: Vr6 project nr2 ,Big turbo (vr6 nitrous (sweden))*

how much power are you shooting for?


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: Vr6 project nr2 ,Big turbo (vr6 nitrous (sweden))*

Just ordered a turbo blanket to








Since the shipping to Sweden was so cheap, it cant be anymore to Norway


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

*Re: Vr6 project nr2 ,Big turbo (91gl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *91gl* »_how much power are you shooting for?

700+ hp with Ethanol fuel


----------



## MarcoVR6SC (May 3, 2003)

*Re: Vr6 project nr2 ,Big turbo (vr6 nitrous (sweden))*

Be careful with the MSD DIS box, lots of people had problems with blowing them up, even blowing the ECU with it. The newer versions should be better, but still, if you're having problems with ignition, suspect the DIS box. That gave Autronic a bad name among tuners a while back, throwing a product on the market without toughly testing it first. Better use M&W DIS + coils for this project.
Nice project, nice work, respect!


----------



## 91gl (Aug 11, 2004)

*Re: Vr6 project nr2 ,Big turbo (vr6 nitrous (sweden))*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6 nitrous (sweden)* »_
700+ hp with Ethanol fuel


hot dog!


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

*Re: Vr6 project nr2 ,Big turbo (MarcoVR6SC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MarcoVR6SC* »_Be careful with the MSD DIS box, lots of people had problems with blowing them up, even blowing the ECU with it. The newer versions should be better, but still, if you're having problems with ignition, suspect the DIS box. That gave Autronic a bad name among tuners a while back, throwing a product on the market without toughly testing it first. Better use M&W DIS + coils for this project.
Nice project, nice work, respect!

heard of it but cant see why the autronic box blowing ,It just triggers the msd box!
M&W will it be if this dont hold


_Modified by vr6 nitrous (sweden) at 7:58 PM 11-16-2007_


----------



## MarcoVR6SC (May 3, 2003)

*Re: Vr6 project nr2 ,Big turbo (vr6 nitrous (sweden))*

[
_Quote, originally posted by *vr6 nitrous (sweden)* »_heard of it but cant see why the autronic box blowing ,It just triggers the msd box!_Modified by vr6 nitrous (sweden) at 7:58 PM 11-16-2007_

Never heard of fly back? If for some reason there’s a lack of protection in the coil driver circuitry, it doesn't take much to fry everything that’s connected to it, in one way or the other.
Edit: when driving the coils with standard(inductive) coil drivers, you feed the coils with the battery voltage. When driving the coils with a DIS (capacitive) you feed the coils with a voltage around 400 to 500V! So when things goes wrong in the driver circuitry, it doesn’t take much to screw up things. 


_Modified by MarcoVR6SC at 8:15 PM 11-16-2007_


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

*Re: Vr6 project nr2 ,Big turbo (MarcoVR6SC)*

hope that the protection in the coil driver in my unit is good then








it have ran before with this setup


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

*Re: Vr6 project nr2 ,Big turbo (vr6 nitrous (sweden))*

thank you Scott for the injectors


----------



## MarcoVR6SC (May 3, 2003)

*Re: Vr6 project nr2 ,Big turbo (vr6 nitrous (sweden))*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6 nitrous (sweden)* »_hope that the protection in the coil driver in my unit is good then








it have ran before with this setup

Hopefully, it could have been just a bad batch of DIS boxes that screwed things up.
Nice injectors, if you can ask Scott if he has the dead time table depending on battery voltage, for the injectors, it will help you to have a stable idle and steady low load AFR’s.


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

*Re: Vr6 project nr2 ,Big turbo (MarcoVR6SC)*

this is what I got:
Gain: 0.11ms/mg 
Offset: 0.055ms 
Turn on time @ 14VDC: 1.14ms 
Turn off time: 0.85ms @ 600KPa


----------



## MarcoVR6SC (May 3, 2003)

*Re: Vr6 project nr2 ,Big turbo (vr6 nitrous (sweden))*

Seems a lot of dead time, 1.14 + 0.85 = 1.99 ms! Almost 2 ms, that’s a lot, I guess they are P&H?
You need at least 2 things, one is the battery offset times, which are the dead times (turn on + turn off) from say 8V to 15V with 1V resolution, and the peak en hold current to drive the injectors. 
I think you will have problems to idle the engine at low speed, with those dead times.


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

*Re: Vr6 project nr2 ,Big turbo (MarcoVR6SC)*

problem with the autronic!
so I sold it
soon I will have these home








Dta s80 ,Aem injector driver


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

*Re: Vr6 project nr2 ,Big turbo (vr6 nitrous (sweden))*

started to make the dta s80 loom


----------



## mveitenheimer (Sep 1, 2007)

*Re: Vr6 project nr2 ,Big turbo (vr6 nitrous (sweden))*

Bump for Super Clean set-up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

Very nice build. I particularly like the fuel setup, I'd like to do something similar in my MK3 Jetta, with a syncro/haldex setup. (20V motor).
I also really like the wiring loom. Did the connectors etc ... come with the ECU?
Nice build! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Vr6 project nr2 ,Big turbo (MarcoVR6SC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MarcoVR6SC* »_You need at least 2 things, one is the battery offset times, which are the dead times (turn on + turn off) from say 8V to 15V with 1V resolution, and the peak en hold current to drive the injectors. 



curious to see more data on these injectors also...as i have a set i will need to set up soon.
also, really impressive build http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

*Re: (Agtronic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Agtronic* »_Very nice build. I particularly like the fuel setup, I'd like to do something similar in my MK3 Jetta, with a syncro/haldex setup. (20V motor).
I also really like the wiring loom. Did the connectors etc ... come with the ECU?
Nice build! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

connectors and pins comes with the s80


----------



## TehLonz (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: (vr6 nitrous (sweden))*









Some badass hardware being tossed around in here


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

*Re: (TehLonz)*

just want to show my finished dta s80 loom ,took some hours to make it ,but in the end its was worth it
sorry for the bad pic


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

*Re: (vr6 nitrous (sweden))*

everything works good 
little movie on the start up ,not all the dust 
http://www.garaget.org/video/4ovw3wcvip96
je 2.9l pistons 9:1 
oringed block 
pauter rods 
autotech 263 cams 
autotech valvesprings 
atp manifold 
hgp clone intake 
gt4088 turbo 
tial 44mm wastegate 
tial 50mm dump 
3" dp 
3" stainless steal all the way ,no mufflers 
arp bolts 
new bearings 
ported head 
delphi injectors [email protected] 
2xbosch 044 pumps 
40L fuel cell 
aeromotive btr 
Nuke fuelrail 
trickflow filter 
aeroquip fuel lines 
an8 to pumps 
an10 to rail 
an6 return 

Dta s80 
aem injector driver 
fuel: E85
_Modified by vr6 nitrous (sweden) at 12:12 PM 3-25-2008_


_Modified by vr6 nitrous (sweden) at 12:55 PM 3-25-2008_


----------



## obd2vr6 (Jul 7, 2006)

i watched this build from the begining 
your car is sweet dude more videos of this beast in car








keep up the good work all the best 
peter


----------



## zwogti (Jan 11, 2004)

*Re: Vr6 project nr2 ,Big turbo (vr6 nitrous (sweden))*

I'm glad you're about to finish your project and good luck with the dyno. don't let little things stop you from getting there, because there's always something in your way. 700 HP and traction don't mix







I can tell you by experience







, but sometimes you'll find your self like me going thru 100 MPH in 4th gear spinning drag radios tires down the hwy with only 15 psi of air and the car pooling sideways with a bad torq stear, what a drenalin







have fun and be carefull behind the steering wheel http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

*Re: Vr6 project nr2 ,Big turbo (zwogti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zwogti* »_I'm glad you're about to finish your project and good luck with the dyno. don't let little things stop you from getting there, because there's always something in your way. 700 HP and traction don't mix







I can tell you by experience







, but sometimes you'll find your self like me going thru 100 MPH in 4th gear spinning drag radios tires down the hwy with only 15 psi of air and the car pooling sideways with a bad torq stear, what a drenalin







have fun and be carefull behind the steering wheel http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

will be fun!







but this isent build for the street ,only low boost on the street 
looking for a good tuner right now ,maby this guy will do the tune
,waiting on answer http://www.race-shop.com/ShowPage.aspx?PageID=50


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

*Re: Vr6 project nr2 ,Big turbo (vr6 nitrous (sweden))*

just before I went out and tuned in 0.9bar boost http://www.garaget.org/video/tpf1xxt3wi9s
next time I will tune it for 1.3bar ,that will be max what I can tune on the street I think ,traction problem allready on 0.9
0.9 kicks in at 4300rpm and rpm limit set to 8000








garret gt4088 is a nice turbo on a vr6 engine


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

*Re: Vr6 project nr2 ,Big turbo (vr6 nitrous (sweden))*

just a short movie ,boost is 1.5bar with bf dragradials ,spinns as hell on 1,2 ,rev dropp offcurse when shift to third ,spinns again when hit boost ,but good grip at 4th gear 
we need glue on public roads 
and I have to say that this is before I change the settings in the lc1 and in dta ,its not 13.0 at full rev as the movie showes ,its 12.0 -12.4 
http://www.garaget.org/video/yn837071m1xp


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: Vr6 project nr2 ,Big turbo (vr6 nitrous (sweden))*

22 psi on your crazy car sounds like alot off fun.








Good luck with 32 psi


----------



## IN-FLT (Mar 22, 2003)

*Re: Vr6 project nr2 ,Big turbo (Norwegian-VR6)*

sick


----------



## euroroccoT (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: Vr6 project nr2 ,Big turbo (vr6 nitrous (sweden))*

the manifold is made by SPA performance they make also turbo exhaust manifold, looks good


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

*Re: Vr6 project nr2 ,Big turbo (euroroccoT)*

hpa clone and atp manifold ,not good stuff but it works http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Murdoch (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: Vr6 project nr2 ,Big turbo (vr6 nitrous (sweden))*

i have nothing to say
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

*Re: Vr6 project nr2 ,Big turbo (Murdoch)*

msd coils mounted with sucess! no problem at 1.6bar








this is what happends with bad hose







to much heat and booom


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: Vr6 project nr2 ,Big turbo (vr6 nitrous (sweden))*

Hehe... The word sick comes to my mind http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Roccorace (Jan 23, 2002)

*Re: Vr6 project nr2 ,Big turbo (vr6 nitrous (sweden))*

unreal man keep up the posts
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2doorV6 (Jan 29, 2003)

*Re: Vr6 project nr2 ,Big turbo ,MOVIE (vr6 nitrous (sweden))*

nice looking project good luck with your goals


----------



## mveitenheimer (Sep 1, 2007)

*Re: Vr6 project nr2 ,Big turbo ,MOVIE (2doorV6)*

holy sh*t you blew that elbow apart!


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: Vr6 project nr2 ,Big turbo ,MOVIE (mveitenheimer)*

A heatsheild would prolbly be a good idea


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

*Re: Vr6 project nr2 ,Big turbo ,MOVIE (Vdubsolo)*

3layer silicon hose will do it ,above is atp`s non layer crap hose


----------



## Lu VR6 (Aug 29, 2003)

How long till we get to see 35psi in action?


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

*Re: (Lu VR6)*

1st pull 12.03 129.3mph ,spinns really good








2nd pull lanuch control set at 6000rpm and started at 2nd gear ,clutch dident like that








http://www.garaget.org/video/clhz1ia8oepc
new twindisc setup is ordered


----------



## bluegrape (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: (vr6 nitrous (sweden))*

Nice vid, I may have missed it in your earlier posts, but, what kind of rubber are you using at the strip. and whats your launch technique?


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

*Re: (bluegrape)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bluegrape* »_Nice vid, I may have missed it in your earlier posts, but, what kind of rubber are you using at the strip. and whats your launch technique?









bf drag radials and mt drag 24.5x8-15
first vid no launch control ,so that was a bad 2.05 60fot
2nd pull you can here the clutch spinns if you listen carfuly
Aiming for 1.85 11.1-11.2 at next event 5 july


_Modified by vr6 nitrous (sweden) at 8:31 AM 6-15-2008_


----------



## V.R.Lvr (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: vr6 nitrous (sweden)*

vr6 nitrous (sweden).
*Certified Bad Ass.*
Nice build brother, cant imagine the amount of time in that car, looks sick. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

*Re: vr6 nitrous (V.R.Lvr)*

this how a bad clutch looks like


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

nice projekt.. what´s the make of the twin disc setup..? i have ordered spec twin disc for my vr6t but the holes in the flywheel only fit 4 cyl engines(6holes) i have too make 10 instead to fit vr6 crank

_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 11:38 AM 6-17-2008_


_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 11:39 AM 6-17-2008_


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6-GT42RS* »_nice projekt.. what´s the make of the twin disc setup..? i have ordered spec twin disc for my vr6t but the holes in the flywheel only fit 4 cyl engines(6holes) i have too make 10 instead to fit vr6 crank

_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 11:38 AM 6-17-2008_

_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 11:39 AM 6-17-2008_

you mayby ordered wrong? ,they should know that vr6 got 10
do you got a picture on the spec twin clutch and flywheel?


_Modified by vr6 nitrous (sweden) at 8:29 PM 6-17-2008_


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

no i ordered right...the ony twin disc i could find for the 02a/j was for the 1,8t..my plan is to weld the holes and have 10 holes mascined instead


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6-GT42RS* »_no i ordered right...the ony twin disc i could find for the 02a/j was for the 1,8t..my plan is to weld the holes and have 10 holes mascined instead 

they got it ,my dealer just called them


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

my dealer also ask spec ..they only have twin disc for vr6 02m.


----------



## SPEC-01 (May 5, 2006)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

Well I guess I need to provide a little info as there seems to be a great deal of missinformation within this thread. 
We currently offer our Mini-Twin clutch kits for the following VW applications:
1.8t/1.9tdi (5-speed) SV21MTR, MT2, and MT3
1.8t/1.9tdi (6-speed) SV81MTR, MT2, and MT3
12v VR6 (5speed) SV82MTR, MT2, and MT3
All of the above kits include a flywheel.
The 12v VR6 unit is newly released (last week) and as such I haven't had a chance to post info about them yet. Sorry for the delay! 
I think that you all will be pleased with drivability and feel of the Mini-Twin assemblies as they are both very torque capable and fairly easy to drive too. These clutches will not feel like stock...though having driven them in a number of cars my personal perception is that they are more forgiving that a stage 5 but more agressive than our stage 3+. Engagement is relatively smooth and they can be driven on the street...though excessive slipping will lead to quicker wear.
I will post a full release for these shortly but I hope this info helps for the mean time. Please let me know if you have any further questions. Thanks!


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

i am sorry to hear .it is only 2 weeks ago wee got the clutch .do you think i can return the flywheel and have the right one instead...?

_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 10:33 AM 6-18-2008_


_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 10:50 AM 6-18-2008_


----------



## SPEC-01 (May 5, 2006)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

You will need to contact the company that you ordered this from and they should be able to assist with this process. Let me know if you have any further questions. Thanks!


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

i will...thanks


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

thanks Jeremy! ,looking forward to use this twin setup


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

*Re: (vr6 nitrous (sweden))*

oh yes! nice twin setup home!


----------



## SPEC-01 (May 5, 2006)

Looking good! Keep us up to date and let us know if you need anything else.


----------



## crazydubman (Nov 2, 2002)

*Re: (SPEC-01)*

looks awesome man. i used that idea you had for the alternator. worked out fantastic 








thank you so much for the idea 
it let me run the runners straight off the head instead of having to angle them up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MiamiVr6T (Jul 24, 2004)

*Re: (vr6 nitrous (sweden))*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6 nitrous (sweden)* »_oh yes! nice twin setup home!

















Bad$$ clutch http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
How much do one those units run for?
How much tq are they rated for?


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

*Re: (MiamiVr6T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MiamiVr6T* »_
Bad$$ clutch http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
How much do one those units run for?
How much tq are they rated for?

around $1000,
rated for something that I will never see in my engine


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

*Re: (vr6 nitrous (sweden))*

next race is on saturday ,wish me luck http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Bojje (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: (vr6 nitrous (sweden))*

Jag kommer och tittar!
MVH
Bojan (Nenads bror).


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

*Re: (Bojje)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bojje* »_Jag kommer och tittar!
MVH
Bojan (Nenads bror).

gött!


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

*Re: (vr6 nitrous (sweden))*

fuelcell cover done! rules on our events








but its a good safty thing to have


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

*Re: (vr6 nitrous (sweden))*

no race today







went out to test my new clutch ,gear box died ,3rd gear again


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: (vr6 nitrous (sweden))*

DAMN man stop killing gear boxes


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

*Re: (Couper1TEP)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Couper1TEP* »_DAMN man stop killing gear boxes









I´ll try one more stock gear box


----------



## Fugee (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: (vr6 nitrous (sweden))*

O2M time..quit wasting money and time with the O2A/O2J garbage and get an 02m that will hold all the power you throw at it


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

*Re: (Fugee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fugee* »_O2M time..quit wasting money and time with the O2A/O2J garbage and get an 02m that will hold all the power you throw at it
 yepp! it will be the next thing to do
hopfully this tranny will hold for the last event


----------



## HOTSKILLET98 (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: (vr6 nitrous (sweden))*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6 nitrous (sweden)* »_ yepp! it will be the next thing to do
hopfully this tranny will hold for the last event

I chose a GQV coded 02M from an R32 and swapped out the ring gear and outputs shafts with a DRW coded 02M from a TDI. I haven't had it on the track yet but based on real speeds/RPM's, it's perfect for our application.


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

if you are going to run the 02m trans..your new clucth would not fit..







02a-02j quaife works..but it also cost a lot..


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

yes I now ,also thinking of sqs dog box


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6-GT42RS* »_if you are going to run the 02m trans..your new clucth would not fit..







02a-02j quaife works..but it also cost a lot..

I dont think the Quaife box will hold that power. 
BTW, why Quaife? Why not SQS for half the price?
I use SQS, but when we are talking over 500whp ++ and used for drag a o2A-02J will not hold the power anyhow.
So the 02M is the way to go. Expensive, but strong.


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

i run 02a quaife with more then 650hp..it works nice.. i have seen the sqs dog box and it looks nice..


_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 1:11 PM 7-7-2008_


----------



## HOTSKILLET98 (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6-GT42RS* »_i run 02a quaife with more then 650hp..it works nice.. i have seen the sqs dog box and it looks nice..

_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 1:11 PM 7-7-2008_

You probably have less than 50 runs on that box...


----------



## _muppet_ (Aug 5, 2004)

*Re: (Norwegian-VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Norwegian-VR6* »_ 
BTW, why Quaife? Why not SQS for half the price?


Really? What does a new sqs box cost? I don't know why, but I was thinking the prices were pretty close between the quaife and the sqs.


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: (HOTSKILLET98)*

i have run with my gt42 setup about 2 years now..and the quaifebox about 6-7 years the only thing i have done is to change 3-4 gear one time every one year,but only with the gt42 setup.i think it is okey that it hold 1 year with that hp.i use my car for drag and also run the car every day to work.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif quaife also say..service 1 time a year..

_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 10:09 PM 7-7-2008_

_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 4:12 AM 7-8-2008_


_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 4:13 AM 7-8-2008_


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: (_muppet_)*

sqs dog is alot cheaper then quaife dog...


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

new stock gears mounted and the motor is started again!
wonder how long this tranny will be alive








boost is set at 1.65 bar now with E85








,max exhaust temps is 700celcius

this is how my timing looks like at that boost: 
(remember that I got 9:1 comp)
3500 14
4000 14
4500 14
5000 15
5500 16
6000 16
6500 17
7000 17
7500 18
8000 18


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: (vr6 nitrous (sweden))*

i dont think it will hold that long







i already had a lot of problems with stock gears with my old old gt35r setup....i think your timing looks great with 9:1.. i will also run e85 on my new projekt.


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6-GT42RS* »_i dont think it will hold that long







i already had a lot of problems with stock gears with my old old gt35r setup....i think your timing looks great with 9:1.. i will also run e85 on my new projekt.








 E85 is the sh.. lambda 0.77-0.79 seams to work good


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: (vr6 nitrous (sweden))*

about 30% more fuel..and a lot of timing...


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

I would say probably around 40% more fuel on boost ,beacuse you want to go little richer with E85
if I remember right Iam at 65-70% duty on my 1150cc at 1.65 bar boost


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

how high fuelpressure..?..if you can do it you should give a little more fuel on cyl 1 3 5...!


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

3bar base pressure ,yepp I know


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: (vr6 nitrous (sweden))*








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (vr6 nitrous (sweden))*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6 nitrous (sweden)* »_new stock gears mounted and the motor is started again!
wonder how long this tranny will be alive








boost is set at 1.65 bar now with E85








,max exhaust temps is 700celcius

this is how my timing looks like at that boost: 
(remember that I got 9:1 comp)
3500 14
4000 14
4500 14
5000 15
5500 16
6000 16
6500 17
7000 17
7500 18
8000 18


You use the same timing curve as Britney Spears








Add 10*


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

i think 5* can do it..9:1 in comp is high..but the only right way to do it...knock box on it and tune it on the road...










_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 1:01 PM 7-8-2008_


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_

You use the same timing curve as Britney Spears








Add 10*









I dont know who tuned you engine! but 10deg is not going to work on my engine ,thats it! ,I got ping with 3-4deg more ,I want to be at the safe side 

I dont think that oem ping control can hear it on E85 ,it so much more quiet than with regular fuel ,trust me I have heard both
and more timing will raise the cylinder pressure ,best would be to tune with that ,but cost as hell
comp in your engine foffa?


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6-GT42RS* »_i think 5* can do it..9:1 in comp is high..but the only right way to do it...knock box on it and tune it on the road...









_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 1:01 PM 7-8-2008_

I use mecanical ping stuff ,works really good!
copper brake line bolted to the engine block ,then in to a "stetoscop"
,you hear everything http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: (vr6 nitrous (sweden))*

i know it works too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif no probs..we have just get the knock box..it works nice..wee used it on søren nielsens 1033+ hp bmw s5..you must know that car..runs alot in sweden..








i think it is ok you run safe timing..why not..it cost a engine if it knocks.. many people think they run a lot of timing..but sometimes it is just because they have not syncroniced the timing in the ecu with the REAL timing..










_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 1:36 PM 7-8-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (vr6 nitrous (sweden))*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6 nitrous (sweden)* »_
I dont know who tuned you engine! but 10deg is not going to work on my engine ,thats it! ,I got ping with 3-4deg more ,I want to be at the safe side 

I dont think that oem ping control can hear it on E85 ,it so much more quiet than with regular fuel ,trust me I have heard both
and more timing will raise the cylinder pressure ,best would be to tune with that ,but cost as hell
comp in your engine foffa?

ig to 8.8:1 and my engine has been alive since 1999
Turbo since 2002
And E85 since 2004
No problem yet even on my third year with dayly driving and 30psi on and of for the track and high speed street use

Here is 30psi falling donw to 27psi at TC










This is were the power is http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








18* is way to low for flat head design when cosworth run up to 43* and still make power.
Better combustion might give you less detonation.
So higher ignition timing might give less ping


_Modified by [email protected] at 2:51 AM 7-10-2008_


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

way to low ,then I say you dont know what you are talking aboute at all! I dont want you to tune my engine








cant give it so much more timing ,you have to understand that foffa!
my engine isent like yours
when it starts to ping you dont give it 10deg more timing







boooom!
and what I can see you are down to 19.5deg

_Modified by vr6 nitrous (sweden) at 10:18 PM 7-10-2008_


_Modified by vr6 nitrous (sweden) at 10:23 PM 7-10-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (vr6 nitrous (sweden))*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6 nitrous (sweden)* »_way to low ,then I say you dont know what you are talking aboute at all! I dont want you to tune my engine








cant give it so much more timing ,you have to understand that foffa!
my engine isent like yours
when it starts to ping you dont give it 10deg more timing







boooom!
and what I can see you are down to 19.5deg

_Modified by vr6 nitrous (sweden) at 10:18 PM 7-10-2008_

_Modified by vr6 nitrous (sweden) at 10:23 PM 7-10-2008_

19,5dip = IAT ctrl when it hits full boost.
Did 6 rund on the dyno so its nice to see that it have correction factor even before ping.
Its split second and done by the ecu so its not in my timing map.
Then you need to remove those CAT 263 and that horrible EBAY intake and intercooler.
Something is not right when i can use that boost with 0 ping.
Not even on the dyno with all the equipment we had any ping what so ever with my small exhaust housing with lots of backpressure
You might have some sort of issue with the lobe angle and separation of the CAT cams.
Claus Aichberger told me that AVR had same issue and switched cams 3 times 


_Modified by [email protected] at 9:21 AM 7-11-2008_


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

another tranny went today
need to hate those mt drag tires








2nd this time and probably some more gears


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (vr6 nitrous (sweden))*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6 nitrous (sweden)* »_another tranny went today
need to hate those mt drag tires








2nd this time and probably some more gears










Might be a new swedish record







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Btw did you see that post on VR6.nu about "maidens" gear set that might have some issues


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Might be a new swedish record







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Btw did you see that post on VR6.nu about "maidens" gear set that might have some issues










this tranny last around 1km















yes I have talked to him


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (vr6 nitrous (sweden))*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6 nitrous (sweden)* »_
this tranny last around 1km















yes I have talked to him 


So it was the gears and not just the clutch??


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

he havent opend it up yet ,so I dont know ,u have to ask him


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

*Re: (vr6 nitrous (sweden))*

I´ll give a another stock tranny a last chance


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

he he..i will say it in another way..you want to kill another stock tranny..


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

and the left inner CV joint took its life this time to ,what can I say LOL


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (vr6 nitrous (sweden))*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6 nitrous (sweden)* »_and the left inner CV joint took its life this time to ,what can I say LOL









Oh man








Get another one its still 2 weeks before action meet!
I got some VIP tickets for it so we are going to do some passes if nothing like this happends .

But its a sign that your engine is starting to produce some serious nr´s http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Its a good sign


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

tranny and drive shaft is done 
3-4 houers left and then time for some high boost tuning,
if I can hold it on the road http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

*Re: (vr6 nitrous (sweden))*

tuned in 1.75bar boost yesterday ,not surpriced that 4th gear went at highway







but it was fun ,oh the turbo is maxed out! to much backpreassure








71% duty on my 1150cc injectors http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (vr6 nitrous (sweden))*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6 nitrous (sweden)* »_tuned in 1.75bar boost yesterday ,not surpriced that 4th gear went at highway







but it was fun ,oh the turbo is maxed out! to much backpreassure








71% duty on my 1150cc injectors http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

what








at 1.75 on E85 ?!?
what backpressure did you get ?
if its not much over the boost pressure then your still safe .
i have a hard time beliving that you got 800hp at 1.75 ?!

Or is it that damn ATP special exhaust housing ??


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

probably yes ,but nevermind ,I hade a good time until the 4th gear went








____________________________
____________________________ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
world record on 4 broken gear boxes this year?


_Modified by vr6 nitrous (sweden) at 3:03 PM 8-31-2008_


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

*Re: (vr6 nitrous (sweden))*

car/parts is out for sale ,want new project ,probably golf mk1 with 1.8t engine with normal hp







and for street use
not fun when you dont got any grip on 1-4 gear anymore








now I know how 700hp feels ,its to much for sweden tracks with that power and fwd ,nothing will hook up here
think I would go faster with lower boost= no fun 


_Modified by vr6 nitrous (sweden) at 8:18 AM 9-1-2008_


----------



## ade007 (Jun 12, 2007)

why not fit engine into a golf 4 motion


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

+1 on the powertrain swap into something AWD. You'll have no sweat gripping in 2nd gear. Awesome build though, just read everything from page 1 to 6! 
Before the twin disc, what clutch were you using?


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

*Re: (Weiss)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Weiss* »_+1 on the powertrain swap into something AWD. You'll have no sweat gripping in 2nd gear. Awesome build though, just read everything from page 1 to 6! 
Before the twin disc, what clutch were you using?

yes it would be nice but Iam looking for new project
act clutch 600nm ,dident hold the tourque


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (vr6 nitrous (sweden))*

You couldnt even hook on the track with a set or larger slicks??, How is the twindisk engaugment?? Would you consider it streetable? Seems like a nice clutch, However I am not to crazy about spec..


_Modified by Vdubsolo at 10:07 AM 9-1-2008_


----------



## obd2vr6 (Jul 7, 2006)

damn that sucks 
read the build from day one


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

*Re: (obd2vr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *obd2vr6* »_damn that sucks 
read the build from day one









Iam happy with it, new project will be more fun


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (vr6 nitrous (sweden))*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6 nitrous (sweden)* »_
Iam happy with it, new project will be more fun










KEEP THE CAR!
Ill help you change that damn 02A for a 02M.









Just chill for a couple of moths and spend some time with your wife and kids and then we can fix that car i mid april 2009 or similar


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_

KEEP THE CAR!
Ill help you change that damn 02A for a 02M.









Just chill for a couple of moths and spend some time with your wife and kids and then we can fix that car i mid april 2009 or similar










kid ,2nd will come to the world at feb 2009 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
hehe ,stock tranny sold










_Modified by vr6 nitrous (sweden) at 11:06 AM 9-3-2008_


----------



## veedubbinn (Jan 25, 2009)

Bringing this thread up from the dead! Where is this car in progress now? Also where did you get that flexible fuel hose to fit on them an fittings


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

Read like 4 post above yours...


----------



## veedubbinn (Jan 25, 2009)

so where do i get this flexible extra thick fuel hose? :screwy:


----------

